# more pics...don't look if u just ate...



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bmwm5.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=15842

scroll down on that page to see some pics... man if those headlights really make it into the production version, then I take back my words from that other post...I don't like it!! Maybe they just put the 7's lights on it as part of the disguise?? To me they look exactly the same...and I doubt the light design will be absolutely identical.....right????


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

OMG!! 

Me too!! Fix those lights!! 

Can you say, "Cross eyed B*TCH" :thumbdwn:


----------



## mineallmine (Mar 19, 2002)

It makes me glad I ordered a 2002 instead of waiting 'til the next model year!
2002's are classy.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Am I the only one who thinks that the pic above is an E65 (with prototype bumpers) ?

I'm betting that this is a picture of the E65. It happened before, some magazines printed the pictures of the new 7 series and captioned them as the coming 5.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't think so--I don't see the "double hump" dash that the 7 has


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I don't think so--I don't see the "double hump" dash that the 7 has *


Hmm, but I can see it.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ooohh--good eye--I thought that was the fogged windshield on first glance, but I think you may be right.


----------



## Teej (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Am I the only one who thinks that the pic above is an E65 (with prototype bumpers) ?
> 
> I'm betting that this is a picture of the E65. It happened before, some magazines printed the pictures of the new 7 series and captioned them as the coming 5. *


Yea I actually thought about that too when I first saw it. Looks a lot like the 7...and I hope you're right. The only other difference I do see is the placement of the kidneys with respect to the lights. In the 7 the top of the grill is higher that the lights..but in this pic it looks more "normal"  Although the kidneys look more like Pontiac's! :thumbdwn:


----------



## dduk (Jan 3, 2002)

We may be getting the new 5 when it comes out. The front-side view rendition in the link above looks like the Volvo S60.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

This month's Roundel confirms it. It is a 7 series sedan, but with the nose and front fenders of the new 5er. Roundel thinks iDrive will be standard.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> * Roundel thinks iDrive will be standard. *


True, but it will be simpler than the one in E65, something like I-Drive Light.

On the other hand, they are preparing a Software update for I-Drive in the E65, to make the menus a bit more simple.


----------

